# Trailed Disc Mower



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Who runs a trailed disc mower without a conditioner? If you do, what brand, and feedback. I'm thinking about getting away from a 3 pt hitch mower and going to a trailed mower. From what the manufacturers say you can run a 10 ft. Trailed mower with 60 to 65 HP.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you considered a caddy for the one you have?


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Having never run one (always a mower/conditioner), whats the advantage if any? I'd think that just a disc mower (with no conditionong rolls to crimp the stems) would require a pass with a dedicated roll crimper. Correct or not?

I'm curious.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ARD Farm said:


> Having never run one (always a mower/conditioner), whats the advantage if any? I'd think that just a disc mower (with no conditionong rolls to crimp the stems) would require a pass with a dedicated roll crimper. Correct or not?
> 
> I'm curious.


Basically cost....and simplicity....very few people condition here....big ball of fire gets it for us...


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I was very happy with the Kuhn Trailed mowers, I have ran 4 different kuhns in the last 3 years and all have been excellent mowers. 2 3550's & 2 4050's. With so many to chose from I don't know that you could really go wrong with any brand.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Between gates , road travel , and general field use , ditch banks etc . not a clue why you'd want a trailed mower . If ya gotta drag it should have some rolls or flails back there as well .


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I ran a vermeer for several years. They are a lot easier to hook up and pull. You can also hook it by o your truck and pull it down the road.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Have you considered a caddy for the one you have?


My acreage has grown and I now only run a 7' 10" Krone. I would like to upgrade to a bigger mower and am just looking at different options. And yeah that big ball of fire in the sky does it for us here in the south. Cut some coastal Tuesday & baled Wednesday. I had thought about a conditioner but the majority of the time I don't need the conditioning. I don't cut much "stemy" "stalky" grass. Mostly coastal and Bahai.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Vermeer TM700 or TM800 are good cutters. I like the ease of changing blades with the quick change system they have. My neighbor had a Vicon with 3 blades per spindle that didn't IMHO cut any cleaner than 2 blades. I also agree that Kuhn builds a very good cutter.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Basically cost....and simplicity....very few people condition here....big ball of fire gets it for us...


Makes sense. Up here, conditioning is SOP. If you don't at least slightly crimp, it will never dry down.

I tend to really squish it....


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I've run a Vermeer TM700 and a TM800 (rented both mowers). Ended up buying a Kuhn GMD3150 TL which is a 10-foot, 2-inch cut trailed disk mower with no conditioner. I don't need conditioning as my hay fields are atop a shale ridge (good drainage) & I cut orchard grass (no stems).

Vermeer can only make right turns - and even then not very sharp turns. You need at least an acre to make a left hand U-turn with a Vermeer trailed disk mower. Tractor's rear tires will rub the draw bar & the driveline will chatter as there's only U-joints to deal with the misalignment.

By contract, Kuhn's trailed mowers use a gearbox right at the hitch. They call it a Gyro Swivel Hitch. You can make sharp turns in either direction (tractor to draw bar angles greater then 90°) and the PTO shaft will not bind. Good for small, irregular shaped fields.

Gary


----------



## country boy (May 27, 2010)

I run a km3200 vicon cutter that i pull with a 8540 kubota a 28 day cut yes with a 65 hp but i would figure a bigger tractor than they say ( by the way its 10 6 cut ) little over 6 acre per hour


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Kubota bought the company that makes Vicon, "Keveland" or something like that. They make several disk mowers. Good thing is zero down and 0% interest for 5 years. I just bought a 7 footer and it works great.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Any of you guys have issues with the suspension system on a Vermeer TM700 or 800? They use a torsion system which I think is a horrible idea. Even had a bit of side drag on a 800.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Well after 6 years of cutting with a 7'10" Krone I jumped over to NH to try a 10' trail type disc mower. The Lord has been good to me and the acres have stacked up to the point of needing a bigger cutter. I am still a Krone fan but there are some features I like better on the NH. And a big plus is my dealer is a third of the distance of the Krone dealer.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice Troy!


----------

